# Kostenloser Chat für Homepage



## thaKillerBEE (31. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche für meine Seite einen privaten, kostenlosen Chat. Leider kenne ich keine Anbieter außer mainchat.de - die ich nicht sehr gut finde. Und ich möchte auch die Benutzung von IRC vermeiden. Also falls ihr so etwas kennt bitte melden. Viel Dank im voraus.
           thaKillerBEE

http://www.thakillerbee********
http://www.thakillerbee.ru.tc


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Dezember 2002)

Afaik stellt spinchat.de auch sowas zur Verfügung.

Ich würde für sowas eine Suchmaschine meiner Wahl verwenden, da dürfte einiges aufgewiesen werden. 

Geist


----------



## Precog (1. Januar 2003)

jo, und die   - maschine auf tut.de
bringt auch was...

ich hab nämlich genau die selbe frage schon mal
gestellt, genau in diesem forum..  
---->KLICK MICH<---- 

cYa
victork

PS: nächstes ma erst suchen, dann fragen!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (3. Januar 2003)

Naja,Web Chats sind nie besonders toll.
Irc ist einfach schneller und besser.


----------

